# Advice for singletrack riding and tranporting a bike in/around Greece...



## mybrainhurts (Sep 8, 2007)

Greetings from Alaska,

Looking for advice on where to ride and how difficult it would be to transport a bike between Greek Islands via ferry, plane or taxi. We will start out in Athens, and then move on to Crete, Santorini, and Folegandros. I am thinking of bringing my own bike, as there may or may not be rentals on some of the Islands. 

Thanks...


----------

